

Microsoft Fires Another 9,000 Ex-Nokia Employees - jpatokal
http://communities-dominate.blogs.com/brands/2015/02/microsoft-fires-another-9000-ex-nokia-employees-now-in-china.html

======
Sarkie
Kind of relevant: [http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nokias-downfall-best-thing-thats-
ha...](http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/nokias-downfall-best-thing-thats-happened-
finlands-tech-industry-1475923)

~~~
Zigurd
I'm not sure I agree with such a broad generalization as embodied in this
article, but one of the most baffling things about the Nokia handsets deal was
that Nokia was able to unload the legacy handset business on Microsoft. How
did Microsoft's board allow that?

Secondly, Nokia corporation is alive and well and doing a good business in
infrastructure and ecosystem (HERE) components. Time has passed quickly and
Nokia's non-compete agreement with Mircosoft will expire in 2016. Do you think
Nokia could start making Android and/or Sailfish handsets by then?

While it was a bad deal for Nokia to become Microsoft's vassal in the first
place, in the exit from that deal, Nokia got as good a deal as possible.

